# How much do you pay for a haircut?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

...Including the tip.

Seems like around here unless you go to SuperCuts or some place similarly horrible it's $50 or more. Highway robbery.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

around US $20. that is the fee plus tip included, estimate

Edit: I should say I only get my hair cut in the early spring, I let it grow long for winter. Climate here is not far off from Norway climate.


----------



## InfernoGuy (Jun 23, 2018)

My most recent haircut end up costing $30 since I had a lot of hair to cut. Normally it would be $20.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought a hair trimmer a couple years ago! These days I usually buzz it when it gets annoying. I'll probably buzz it down to 1/4" in a week or so.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

$23. I got a hair cut last week.


----------



## Savon (Jun 17, 2018)

About $20 USD if I use the student's discount but I wouldn't mind paying the full price either since it's only 10% off. I don't think people usually tip around here either for hairdressers? Or maybe I've just never noticed a tip jar haha.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

I do it myself a lot but I'm guessing 20-30 if i did go and get it cut.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

$12 including tip.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I cut my own hair. There are some good youtube tutorials on how to do it yourself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I do it myself and for another as learnt to from a guide that came with the shaver, family. In addition, I'm lucky as one of the women in my family was a hairdresser, so learnt some additional tips from them which helped.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

$14 + $6 tip = $20


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm... so I wonder who is paying $50-$70 for a haircut. Almost all the places on Yelp seem to charge that much. 

Then again I should have known better. People generally won't admit to negative things. Like spending a lot of money on a haircut. I made another thread about how much people spend on their car and everyone owned their car outright and spent like $100 or less a month. When you know damn well most people spend $200-$300 on the monthly payment and $100-$200 on gas every month. And in all the threads about weight, everyone has a BMI of 23 or less. Only the skinny people come out to brag.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

12 dolla


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I cut it myself. When I was younger I went to supercuts a few times and I found it to be pretty expensive for what you get.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Less than 10 dollars.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

TWD2,500 plus TWD500 tip


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Last time I had them regularly, I think it was about ten bucks for the cut and I'd usually give a $5 tip. Now I just let my hair grow a bit and shave it bald and repeat.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

20 but I go to places like supercuts...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

less than 10 USD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

$25-30


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm actually finding that haircuts are more expensive in my current city than in NYC. Which is odd. There don't seem to be many bargain basement Chinese places. I like the Chinese places since they cost the same as Super Cuts but do a much better job....generally. The Chinese place I went to here was horrible. But the ones I went to in NYC would give you a good shampoo, scalp massage, cut the hair while wet, then blow dry/hair iron it straight, then small trim again. They'd take their time too. No rush job. All for $25 then I'd tip $5. The time I went to Super Cuts....ugh. No shampoo, the cut was less than 5 minutes and they won't straighten the hair unless you pay an extra $15 or something like that. They sucked.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

$0 total in my life, I cut my own hair. Not gonna pay to be tortured with conversation, and I like my hair style simple.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I usually go to this asian hair salon in town because it's the cheapest I know around here, and it's usually slightly less than $90. It is cheap especially since I have notoriously thick, dense and brittle hair. The more high end salons with up dos are typically around $120 the cheapest. Seriously considering having short hair now due to this, but I cannot imagine myself having shorter hair though. 

Gonna guess all of the sub $40 are for guy haircuts.. :lol


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

My mum pays for it, but it's


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

None, i cut it myself.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

In my area it's around 20 bucks. I cut my own hair though, or more like trim, because I'm growing it long.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Generally $20 and a tip. I'd be willing to pay more for certain styles/facial trims.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Under $20


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I shave my head myself using a shaving kit I bought some years ago for 25$. Works like a charm. I wish I could do some designs sometimes, like a professional cut. But maybe I'm too old for that cool stuff.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

$20 including tip once a month. If I can run a comb through my hair, it's too long.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

In freedom dollars I pay $20 which is $25 in dollaryroos.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I've been cutting it myself since 2010. The two times I've went to a barber in that time they charged ~$8.


----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

Are you supposed to give a tip? 

The two places nearby my apartment are Super Cuts and Great Clips and typically they run about $15 but I get the student discount that drops it too $13 (I think).


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

0$. I cut my own hair. Been doing it for ~18 years.


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

I cut my own hair. I'm no professional, but I do receive compliments on it.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

It doesn't cost me anything now because I get my sister to cut it for me.  It used to be about $50-$70 (more if I had it coloured) but I never really liked it. I haven't been to the hairdressers since March 2015.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Around 10euro whatever that is in dolla 12 maybe 15 ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think 11 + 2 for tip. Was cutting my own hair for a really long time because I had anxiety about going to a new place to get a haircut(my old barber retired) but lately have been too self-conscious worrying that I was screwing it up.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

$20 AUD. I still get mine cut at student rates despite not being a student any longer, I guess because I'm a long-time customer. Also, we don't tip here in Australia.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Never paid for a cut! (well, my parents did, but that was a long time ago...)

I used to get free cuts at various training academies, but recently gave up on that. I'd end up with good cuts, but it would take like 5 hours and although cuts were good, they were not really selected or adapted to my features. 

Now I go down the DIY route. Sometimes it looks funny and stupid, but most of the time people comment that it's edgy and creative and they thought I had a creative director at a salon working on it. I totally believe all the compliments. Why not?


----------



## Deonidas (Jun 19, 2017)

I self taught how to cut my own hair when I was a kid.. many of days having a messed up haircut lol but I became good at it and cut my own hair and others since (saving monies).


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I sometimes used to go to the cheap ones for about 15 dollars but they really make a mess of things so now I'm back to the decent ones. Here that costs about 38 bucks - not unreasonable really. I'd probably go up to about 50 if I had to - better than looking ridiculous.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My last haircut was around $40 but I would go to the cheaper $20.00 places too.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think it was £8 last time.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Like 14$ including tips.not sure haircuts should cost more then that since I prob should get a haircut two times a month...


----------



## Jim5840 (Jul 28, 2018)

Bout 15


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

The last place I went i think it was $9. I haven't been in a long time though, I was cutting it myself but I'd like to get myself a good haircut again. Before that I went to a place that was $7, they did okay. The first shop I went to a long time ago was $12 but they did a really good job, almost all scissor cuttings, not just all trimmers and done. But last time I went to that shop, my hair had gotten long and they were cussing and fussing the whole time they cut my hair, and said to never let my hair get that long again, or something like that so I got embarrassed and never went back. I understand their hands were probably hurting but I was paying them to do it and I did tip well.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I do it myself since I turned 29 and I've never looked better.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I do it myself.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

ravens said:


> I do it myself.


Same here. Otherwise 15-20.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What brand of hair shears are good? What about thinning shears?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair-cutting_shears


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought a really cheap pair of clippers well over a decade ago, and have been using them since to shave my hair when the urge hits me. I lubricate them with wd-40 :lol, no kidding. It is ******* as ****, but it works and I haven't paid for a haircut since before I bought them, because I see it as a waste of money. I only use them once in a while, all of the attachments have long since been lost, but the clippers just keep going.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

0. My hair sucks so I just the buzz it so I save hella money. But I'm starting to grow a beard so I might need to eventually but at the moment I'm shaping myself up pretty well.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I cut my own hair, which means I have my own pair of mirror, Andis trimmer and Wahl's clipper.


I've been cutting my own hair since age 16.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

£12. I go to a unisex salon instead of a barber.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I do it myself but my clipper is getting less usable and I'm getting lazier. I think I'll just grow my hair


----------

